# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Klub për Programet kompjuterike të Artit.

## drini_në_TR

Mendova se një temë, ose më ndryshe, një *"klub bashkbisedimi"* për programet për Artin është me shumë vlerë.

*Këtu mund të këshillojmë njëri-tjetrin për programe të ndryshme, të sjellim njohuri interesante, mund të pyesim për sugjerime, ose të ndihmojmë njëri-tjetrin me komanda të veçanta për ndonjë program.*

Shpresoj që ky klub t'na ndihmoj në çdo fushë të Artit

:)
drini.

p.s. nëse dini mund të sillni linkun e faqes "official" të programit që mund të sugjeroni.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Program për skica

Quhet *Sketchup* dhe do ta këshilloja këdo që të përdorte këtë program nëse ka dëshirë të skicoj modele në 3 dimensione ashtu si me përmasa të përcaktuara, por edhe më dorë të lirë. Është vërtetë një kënaqësi më vete sepse për t'u përdorur është shumë i thjeshtë. Mua m'u deshën disa orë që ta mësoja :). Linku i faqes së këtij programi 

drini.

P.S. po patët, sillni shëmbuj, pyetje, sugjerime, ose pyetje të veçanta për ndonjë program, në mynyrë që të ndihmojmë njëri-tjetrin.

----------


## Floriani

Me pelqen qe e ke hap kete tem lal 
una kisha nje pyetje per Orion_DYRRAHU ....!
O lal me cfar programi i ben qe ke ber tek tema me lart me Gjirokatren etj..?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Florian, 
meqë lexova shkrimin tënd më parë se Orioni, ai ka përdorur programin fotoshop, (Photoshop, nga Adobe Inc.). Është një nga programet më të përdorura që nga fotografët, tek artistët pamorë. Është një nga programet më standard dhe që përdoret sotë. Në të gjen shumë komanda, por mund edhe t'i shtosh "plugg-ins" më shumë, etj, etj. Faqja e fotoshopit 

drini.

----------


## Shiu

Drini, tash do te abonohem ne kete teme dhe uroj te kete sa me shume PhotoShopenë! Ketu diku do te jem, do te kthehem ndonjehere ta ekzekutoj ndonje note ne klubin tend :)

----------


## Shiu

Eshte i punuar ne disa shtresa me threshold e pastaj duotone bazuar ne nje grayscale fotografi te vjeter.

----------


## Shiu

ja punimi final:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Shumë e bukur Tahox Prizrenaliu!

Këtu duket që ke punuar me dy layers. Dmth të parën që postove dhe e dyta që përmban poprap të dyja bashk (nëse s'gabohem)

Hartën me Emblemën aty ku thotë Verë...Kosove e ke gjetë ashtu apo e ke bërë vetë? Po formën e "layer-it" të parë, dmth foton e Prizrenit si e ke bërë si formë të tillë që përmban edhe kornizën? Shumë bukur ka dal puna e përfunduar. ;)

drini.

----------


## Pedro

> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> *Program për skica
> 
> Quhet Sketchup dhe do ta këshilloja këdo që të përdorte këtë program nëse ka dëshirë të skicoj modele në 3 dimensione ashtu si me përmasa të përcaktuara, por edhe më dorë të lirë. Është vërtetë një kënaqësi më vete sepse për t'u përdorur është shumë i thjeshtë. Mua m'u deshën disa orë që ta mësoja :).
> 
> drini.
> 
> P.S. po patët, sillni shëmbuj, pyetje, sugjerime, ose pyetje të veçanta për ndonjë program, në mynyrë që të ndihmojmë njëri-tjetrin.*


drini, edhe mua me ka rene ne dore nje program SketchUp 2.0 Version i Spirit*. Nuk e di ne njihet ne USA ky program. Une kam tani per tani per prove, nuk paguaj gje. Megjithate skicat vazhdon te me pelqej ti bej me dore te lire.:) 
Pershendetje

----------


## Shiu

Drini, amblema eshte e kompanise (me duket se e ka punuar Rodiqi, i njohur per kete lloj te artit). Eshte skenuar ne rezolucion 1200 dpi si line-art per ta ruajtur mpreftesine. Harta eshte nje harte mesjetare e Kosoves (marre nga libri "Prizreni - udhetim neper kohe" te Salajdin Krasniqit). Harta eshte kthyer ne negativ dhe e bardha eshte shnderruar ne ngjyre hiri, qe ne shtyp planifikohej te shtypet me ngjyre te argjente. Pra, nuk eshte planifikuar te behet separim i zakonshem CMYK, por me perdorimin e dy ngjyrave shtese metalike: argjente dhe ari. Kornizat jane shtuar ne Corel Draw bashke me tekstin, ne menyre qe te fitohet saktesi vektorike e konturave pa dithering.
Pra punimi eshte punuar ne disa shtresa ne Photoshop, por pastaj eshte shtresuar ne CorelDraw, duke kombinuar fotografine baze ne rezolucion 300 dpi, amblemen ne 1200 dpi dhe tekstin e kornizat si elemente vektorike.

p.s. te faleminderit per vleresimin e punimit.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Tahox,*
S'ka gjë, ajo bukur ka dalë bre niri ;). E përdor 3ds Max? E ke parasysh se çfarë programi është? Është një nga programet më të përdorura sot për animocion filmash por edhe lojrash kompjuterike (videogames). Nëse ke mundësi ta gjesh ta garantoj se ka për të të pëlqyer megjithëse është paksa i vështirë për t'u përdodur. Ky program është i bazuar në kodin e C++, dhe gjithaçka tjetër janë funksione të bashkangjithuar (plug-inns). Programi mund të ndahet në tre pjesë kryesore:

- modelim
- teksturim
- animacion

plus, mund ta mendosh vetë se çfarë mund të bësh po të punosh me fotoshopin ;). Megjithatë, do të mundohem edhe unë për të sjellë stile ose teknika për fotoshopin, gjeri tani duket sikur ti i di ;)

*Pedro,*
Çfarë programesh përdor në zyre? Zyra jote është studio projektimi për arkitekturë? Unë në shkollë, por edhe vetë, përdor AutoCAD 2002, FormZ, 3ds Max, Sketchup, Photoshop, etj.

përshëndetje
drini n.

faqet e këtyre programeve: 3ds Max,  AutoCAD, FormZ.

----------


## Floriani

Bukur fare Drini Hallall la po do jet shume i veshtir per tu perdorur Huh? Nejse do ta mar njeher edhe ta shikoj ca do ngateroj Lol Faleminderit Bye BYe.

----------


## Shiu

Drini, nuk e perdor asnje 3D program, jam i orientuar me teper ne boten dydimensionale :) Por, per punime vektorike kuazi 3D perdor CorelDraw qe nga versioni 2 deri ne versionin aktual 11. Po nuk doli nga koncepti i temes, ndonje dite tjeter do te mund te postoja ca punime ne Corel te konvertuar ne GIF.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Tahox,
Cdo gje eshte e mire pritur qe ka te bej me programet qe lidhen me Artin. Une jam duke punuar ne 3ds max keto dite, dhe po pata kohe do te mundohem te sjell pajme/imazhe.
Gjithesesi pershendetje Tahoxi!
Tungi bre Prizrenit ictuq!
drini.

----------


## Shiu

Një prej problemeve me kryesore gjate perpunimit te fotografive te skenuara nga materialet e printuara (libra, revista, katalogje, etj) eshte paraqitja e efektit 'moire'. Eshte nje strukture ne forme rrjete qe shtrihet mbi gjithe siperfaqen e imazhit. Deri te ky efekt vie ngaqe fotografite shtypen ne forme te rasterit, gjegjesisht te pikave me madhesi te ndryshme qe simulojne efektin e intensitetit te ngjyres, strukture kjo e rregullt gjeometrike e me rastin e skanimit te tyre, optika e skanerit jo gjithmone eshte ne gjendje ta percjelle ate strukture dhe ta barte ne program te pademtuar. Nese fotografia nuk eshte vendosur drejte, apo rezolucioni i skanimit eshte i papershtatshem, patjeter vie deri te ky efekt, i cili i ngjan mozaikut rrjetor qe formohet kur dy copa perdesh te tejdukshme vendosen mbi njeri-tjetrin. Pra, kete situate mund ta imagjinojme sikur fotografia e printuar ka nje siperfaqe sikur nje perde, ndersa skaneri e sheh nepermes nje perdeje tjeter dhe cdo mosperputhje shkakton efektin e fotografise se "brymosur".

Skaneret e avancuar kane funksionin 'descreening' i cili ndihmon ne eliminimin efikas te ketij efekti. Por ne rastet kur perdorim ndonje home/office class skaner, patjeter duhet ta gjejme ndonje metode softuerike per eliminimin apo zbutjen e ketij efekti te padeshiruar. Por, nuk eshte gje e lehte, sepse duhet te behet nje lloj sinkronizimi ndermjet resolution/screening te imazhit origjinal dhe te atij te skanimit e pastaj reprodukimit. Sa me shume te perafrohen keto cifte parametrash, efekti i moires do te jete me i vogel dhe eliminimi i tij final softuerik do te lehtesohet. 

Efekti moire eshte gati i paevitueshem ne imazhet e printuar ne rezolucion te ulet (psh. 300 dpi) apo screening te ulet (80 vija per inch). Dimensioni i pikselit ne keto raste eshte aq i madh sa veshtire gjindet ndonje metode efikase per maskimin e efektit. Te ato imazhe qe jane separuar/printuar ne rezolucion te larte (>2540 dpi, >150 lpi), efekti moire eliminohet me filterin Filter-Blur, apo Filter-Blur More ne Photoshop. Me zbatimin e ketij filteri, fotografia humb fare pak ne qartesi, por struktura rrjetore eliminohet me sukses.

Per imazhet e rezolucioneve te mesme, 600-1200 dpi, mund te perdoren truqe te ndryshme qe ndihmojne ne eliminimin e efektit moire.
Disa nga metodat e eliminimit:
1. Fotografia te skanohet si line-art ne rezolucionin maksimal te printerit. Me kete nuk do te vije deri te mosperputhja e screeningut, por fotografia do te dergohet ne printer ne formen e vet origjinale, natyrisht me detaje/hijezime sikur ne origjinal. Vlen vetem per fotografite grayscale. Kunderefekti: fotografi e kontrastit te larte me shume gradacione kah e erreta.

2. Fotografia (grayscale ose RGB) skanohet ne rezolucionin maksimal te skanerit e pastaj ne sekuence perseritet procedura Filter-Blur More / Image Resize, ku rezolucioni i fotografise ulet ne disa shkalle deri ne rezolucionin final te pershtatshem per printim. Vlerat e rezolucioneve te ndermjetme duhet te mos jene te plotepjestueshme me vleren e rezolucionit te skanimit, ne menyre qe sa me mire te 'shpartallohet' struktura rrjetore. Konkretisht, fotografia skanohet psh ne 600 dpi, jipet filteri Blur More, pastaj behet resize ne psh. 555 dpi, prape Blur More, pastaj resize ne 444 dpi, prape Blur more, resize 300 dhe arrijme ne rezolucionin e deshiruar (zakonisht 300 dpi). Me kete arrihet mjegullimi i siperfaqes ndermjet pikseleve, gje qe shkakton qe te 'shkrihet' rrjeta mbi fotografi. Kur arrihet ne rezolucionin final 300 dpi, ajo strukture do te jete e zhdukur fare, por cmimi i kesaj eshte nje mjegullime e fotografise qe mund te korigjohet me Unsharp Mask, por jo ne vlera te medha, ne disa tentime duhet ta gjeme vleren optimale. Kjo ngaqe Blur dhe Unsharp mask jane dy algoritme te kunderta, njera per mjegullim, tjetra per qartesim dhe nese per Unsharp mask jipet nje vlere teper e larte, e gjithe puna do te shkoje huq sepse serish do te rishfaqet efekti te cilin tentuam ta eliminojme.

3. Rastet ekstreme jane fotografite e shtypur ne rezolucion apo screening te ulte. Efekti qe mund te ndihmoje qe te maskohet 'moire' eshte Add Noise (Gaussian), i cili do ta plotesoje bardhesine ndermjet pikselave te medhenj me piksele me te vegjel ne dendesi te ndryshme, e qe pastaj ne sekuencen e perseritur Blur More/Resize, do te ndihmoje qe struktura e moire's gradualisht te shkrihet. Kjo metode eshte si alternative per metoden 1, nese rezultatet e metodes 1 nuk jane te kenaqshme.

4. Nese fotografia do te perdoret per Web ose PowerPoint prezentacione, mjafton qe vetem te skenohet ne 72 ose 96 dpi sepse ne kete rezolucion, skaneri do te jete 'i verber' ta shohe strukturen e rregullt te moire-se. Pra, jo skanim ne rezolucion te larte e pastaj Resize, por drejtepersedrejti te skanohet ne rezolucionin final te reprodukimit.

E di se teksti eshte shume i ngaterruar, por besoj se ata qe mirren me reprodukimin e fotografive ne Photoshop nuk do te kene problem ta kuptojne :)

----------


## cubase

qenke shume i talentuar tahox po shifet puna se si e ke bere sukses hala di

----------


## drini_në_TR

Tahox, 
Shumë interesant shkrimi për Moire. Falemnderit që e shkrove dhe e ndave mes nesh. Të fola për _3dsmax_ si program, tani po të postoj disa pamje të modelit tim arkitekturikë të ndërtuara në ktë program. Fotot i kam bashkangjitur në fotoshop, dhe më vonë do të flas edhe për layers. 

Pamjet e Ndërtesës që do të mbaj pikturën "pema e kuqe" e piktorit Piet Mondrian. Është e rrethuar plotësisht me grafite dhe murale që jashtë gjeri brënda.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Si të shkrish objekte përmbi sipërfaqen e një pamjeje me Fotoshop*

Fillmisht shkarko pamajen e shkëmbit që ndodhet i zipuar në postin e mëtejshëm, dhe më pas hape që të punojmë bashkë me këtë udhëzues. Përfundimi i mësimit do të jetë kjo pamje: 

:q

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Udhëzuesi*

*1.*	Hape pamjen e shkëmbit në fotoshop, dhe më pas ktheje në RGB mode: Image/mode/RGB color

*2.*	Kliko tek tabela Channels Palette (dritarja e Layers në të djathë zakonisht), dhe mundohu të gjesh ngjyrën që ka më shumë kontrast (të errët në të ndritshme. Në rastin tonë është Channeli i kuq. Tani pamja fillestare do të të dali bardhë e zi.

*3.*	Na duhet të bëjmë një file (dokument) të ri me Channel-in e ri. Ose kliko-djathtas(miun)dhe bëj Select All, ose tek kjo pamje bëj CTRL+A (e zgjedh të tërë pamjen), dhe CTRL+C. Më pas shko në file/new, ose CTRL+N. Pasi të hapësh filin e ri, bëj paste tek edit/paste, ose më shpejt CTRL+V.

*4.*	Tani kami një dokument të ri. Kjo pamje do të bëhet pamja e zhvendosjes së teksturës, e cila do ti jap pamjes ndjenjën e zhvendosjes. Shko në Filter/blur/Gaussian blur dhe apliko këtë filter me vlerë 0.7, që të zbehim fokusimin. Si përfundim kjo do ta bëj pamjen më të zbehtë dhe të rrafshtë.

*5.*	Shpëto dokumentin në *.psd version. Emri nuk ka shumë rëndësi, vetëm memorizo se ku ndodhet dhe sesi e quajte.

*6.*	Dokumentin origjinal që hapëm fillimsht riktheje në RGB mode duke e bërë në Channels Palette (dritarja e Layers).

*7.*	Tek kutia e veglave (toolbox në të majtë zakonisht) shtyp T që të shkruajmë teksin: KafenejaeFotoshopenëve KEF (gjithashtu mund të shkruar çfarë të të vij ndërmënd, mos u kufizo me këtë tekst :))Unë kam përdorur gërmat Arial Black. 

*8.*	Bëj rasterimin e teksit si layer duke shkuar në layer/rasterize/layer.

*9.*	Tani të aplikojmë zhvendosjen, shko në filter/distort/displace Përdor këto të dhëna: Harozontal Scale = 10%, Vertical Scale = 10%, Displacement Map: X Strength to Fit, Undefined Areas: X Repeat Edge Pixels. Tani shtyp OK.

*10.*	Tani do të të pyesi për një file, hap filin që punuam dhe që shpëtove në fillim.

*11.*	Tani mund të shofësh punën artistike me teksin duke u shkrirë mbi sipërfaqen e shkëmbit. E përpunojmë edhe më shumë.

*12.*	Tek dritarja e Layers ndrysho llojin, nga Normal në Overlay. Dyfisho layerin që ta përforcojmë edhe më shumë pamjen duke shkuar në layer/duplicate layer. Tani harrite të bësh pamjen e mësipërme :).

*13.*	Nëse dëshiron ti japësh më shumë fuqi shkronjave, në layerin e dytë apliko hije duke bërë këto veprime: kliko-djathas layerin e fundit që krijuam dhe zgjidh Blendig Option/(shëno)Drop Shadow. Tani luaj me pamjen dhe gjej sasinë e hijes së duhur. 


Shijó :)
Drini.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

:)

----------

